# Weekly tip average for you guys (Lyft)?



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Because Hung really wants to know!!
I think he has asked four or five times in various other thread, how much. Remember, I am clowning on you not whining!! Get it right.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

$3.00-$5.00


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I drive Uber and average around $35 a week in tips.
Some days/weeks are better than others as we all know.


----------

